# White text on black background



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there an easy way, or any way, to change white text on black to something easier on the eyes? 

I've found some stories to read, and both websites have the white on black set up and it makes my eyes hurt. You'd think there would be an option on the site to change it, as many people can't stand that set up, either. 

I've tried to highlight the text, but it seems like it won't stay highlighted, one little squiggle and it goes back to white on black. 

Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Highlight all of the text, right click, copy, and paste into notepad... that's what I do with crazy backgrounds...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

In Firefox, hit the ALT button to bring up the old firefox menu. Hit the view button, Page Style, no style. It will change to black on white.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I also let the website know that I'd love to read the article but because of migraines, I can't read with that color combo. I've found many people just don't know.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the responses! I'll try all of them and see what works best for me. 

Love yall being so helpful!


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I use Firefox. To change the background and font color, select Tools on the top menu bar > Options > Content. There you can choose any colors, font size and style.
If you are still using IE, you have my sympathy...


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, Clod Kicker, and all of you! Good suggestions, and they work.

Firefox user here. No Internet Exploder allowed.


----------

